# screen flashing nextbook 10 windows 10



## aciculartedium (Jan 28, 2017)

My screen has been tearing and showing black boxes for months now. It sometimes gets so bad that it makes my computer crash. It's so bad that at this point that I cant operate my laptop for more than 10 minuets before it crashes. I'm not sure if it's a problem with Windows or my computer, but I honestly can't think of what caused this. The only damage done to the computer is a crack in the screen, but the screen problems started a good while after I got the crack, so I doubt that it is the source of my issue.

I've looked at every possible thread, and everyone else has had a different kind of flash. I don't know what to do.


----------



## phillpower2 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello aciculartedium,



aciculartedium said:


> It sometimes gets so bad that it makes my computer crash. It's so bad that at this point that I cant operate my laptop for more than 10 minuets before it crashes. I'


Please describe the crash as in does the Nextbook shut down, blue screen or does the screen freeze.

With screen problems on portable computers trying an external display via a graphics port is normally one of the first troubleshooting steps, this will be more difficult with the Nextbook as it only has a mini HDMI port so you will most likely need to obtain a mini HDMI adapter cable.


----------



## aciculartedium (Jan 28, 2017)

phillpower2 said:


> Hello aciculartedium,
> 
> Please describe the crash as in does the Nextbook shut down, blue screen or does the screen freeze.
> 
> With screen problems on portable computers trying an external display via a graphics port is normally one of the first troubleshooting steps, this will be more difficult with the Nextbook as it only has a mini HDMI port so you will most likely need to obtain a mini HDMI adapter cable.


by crash I mean it just shuts off. like when you hold the power button down for an extended amount of time.


----------



## phillpower2 (Dec 21, 2016)

Overheating and a system short will cause a computer to shutdown without warning. investigating both will require opening up the Nextbook, just been watching a video for "how to" and it looks to be straightforward but I would not suggest that you undertake the task unless you are 100% confident.


----------

